

Ask HN: Setting up a home media server, recommendations on hardware/apps? - dmix

I am beginning to build a home media server, most likely:<p>==Hardware==<p>-hackintosh PC (w/ ubuntu)<p>-nice video card<p>-1 or 2 TB harddrive<p>==Software==<p>-Plex<p>-rsyncing all movies/music from other networked computers<p>-iPhone/iPod touch plex remote<p>I was planning on getting a mac mini but I hear the internal HD is capped.<p>Any HNers have recommendations on any other apps/hardware to consider?
======
nixme
What's a Hackintosh PC w/ Ubuntu? Isn't that just a PC running Ubuntu? Or are
you dual-booting with OS X?

I'd recommend getting a video card with HDMI out. Just one cable to your TV or
receiver. Check out the Intel G45 line.

~~~
dmix
Yah dual booting osx86 w/ ubuntu, so I can experiment with both.

Intel G45 looks good.

------
thomaspaine
boxee is awesome and runs on ubuntu.

